

The Rise of the Non-Working Rich - rbanffy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert-reich/the-rise-of-the-non-working-rich_b_5589684.html

======
induscreep
> Yet the specter of an entire generation who do nothing for their money other
> than speed-dial their wealth management advisors isn't particularly
> attractive.

Why?

